# Does Uber notify my insurance company that I'm using my vehicle as transportation?



## snyder1171

I just became an Uber driver over the weekend, I was told that state farm does not insure commuter vehicles or transportation vehicles. I had to give Uber my insurance card, but does Uber contact or notify my insurance company that I am using my car to deliver people from one destination to another? I spoke to an Uber contact supporter named Eve over the phone and she told me that they do not contact my insurance company, but I want to confirm this with others.


----------



## Taksomotor

My insurance does not seem to know that I am using the car for ridesharing. In any case I am planning to add ridesharing to my insurance anyways, to be 100% legit.


----------



## BigJohn

No Uber does not take any steps to preemptively notify your insurance provider.

*HOWEVER!*

You are playing Russian Roulette.

Read any of my posts on here about insurance.

Read any of the stories of drivers who did not have the proper insurance and what happened to them.

While some may say this is harsh, *YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS TRANSPORTING PASSANGERS IF YOU DO NOT BOTHER TO TAKE THE PROPER STEPS TO DO SO, ONE OF WHICH IS ENSURE YOU HAVE THE PROPER INSURANCE.*


----------



## Pax Collector

The only time you'd risk them finding out is when you get into an accident or file a claim. Don't chance it. Get your insurance squared away.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

Uber does not explicitly notify the insurance company that you are doing rideshare; however, Uber may check with your insurance company to verify that your insurance is valid. If they do that, your insurance company may put two and two together. It doesn't take a lot of deduction on their part to figure out what you're doing when they get a request from Uber to verify insurance. Somebody just has to be paying attention.

One thing to always keep in mind. Uber does not care about you. Uber doesn't care if you get in an accident and you are not covered. All Uber cares about is Uber. To that end, they attempt to comply with the local laws enough to not get sued. So it is in Uber's best interest to not set off the red flag that causes your insurance company to cancel your insurance. If they do that, then you won't be able to drive for them. They want you to be able to drive, not because they care about you in any way, but because having drivers out there is how they make money. Uber is fine with you driving without insurance, as long as they don't bare any of the liability for it.

Another thing to always keep in mind. Your insurance company does not care about you. All they care about is making money off of you. So even if they figure out that you're doing rideshare, they may not cancel your insurance immediately. Why cancel you? You're paying your bill. Then if you get in an accident, the insurance company "discovers" during its investigation that you have been doing rideshare in violation of your policy agreement and cancels your insurance retroactive to the earliest date that they can determine you were doing rideshare. That's the best kind of customer for an insurance company. You're paying your bill every month, and they don't have to cover anything if there is an accident. It's in their best interest to sit on that information until they need it to avoid paying a claim.


----------



## cumonohito

Car insurance has changed a lot over the years. Before ride share, they used to frown upon individuals using their vehicle for commercial purpose. Now a days, most insurance companies offer rideshare endorsement that cost around $10-$15 a month. It is strongly recommended that you get one, because you are not covered under Uber or Lyft unless you are going to a ride, or while giving a ride. Having the app on and no rider and waiting for a request you are at the mercy of your insurance company. If an accident occurs during those moments and once they start gathering the details of the accident, things might come around showing that you are a rideshare driver and they can easily deactivate your coverage immediately. 

Many drivers while starting out do not get this, as it is not mentioned, but once you have a problem, it takes a lot of money to fix it. The cost is minimal in the long run. Best to be prepared and covered.


----------



## BigRedDriver

snyder1171 said:


> I just became an Uber driver over the weekend, I was told that state farm does not insure commuter vehicles or transportation vehicles. I had to give Uber my insurance card, but does Uber contact or notify my insurance company that I am using my car to deliver people from one destination to another? I spoke to an Uber contact supporter named Eve over the phone and she told me that they do not contact my insurance company, but I want to confirm this with others.


I have State Farm and have a Rideshare endorsement through them.


----------



## FLKeys

Not all companies offer rideshare in all states. Most companies offer rideshare in some states. 

Keep in mind if you do not have a rideshare endorsement and you have an accident your company can cancel your policy at midnight the day before the accident. In that case your car would also no longer be covered under Uber's policy.

I drove for Uber for 3 days (12 hours) without rideshare insurance. I wanted to make sure it was something I was going to continue with before I purchased rideshare insurance.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

In Florida state law requires uber/lyft to answer if queried by an insurance company or self insured party about _*anyone's status* _as far as being was logged onto their platform on any given 24 hour period. And they can ask for the sole purpose of determining who provided coverage AND DENYING COVERAGE during an accident (however It's my best guess that they CAN and DO exploit this to find suspected uber/lyft drivers.

The law legally allows state farm to ask uber/lyft about a driver who is insured by _progressive_ and ask if they were logged in for any/all time period during an accident investigation. There's no burden of proof, uber/lyft just have to supply this information.

So in the state of florida, even if your insured by progressive, State farm can rat you out by telling progressive that they won't be pursuing progressive over an accident because you were logged into uber, (because uber has better liability)

And because the local adjusters all know each other... they will rat you out to their buddy at Progressive in the hopes that that progressive agent rats out someone to them.

BECAUSE adjusters can be eligible for BONUSES for denying claims (for legitimate purposes)

Denying a $50,000 accident claim is 50,000 in the companies pockets.

And let's say your insured by progressive and hit a car that's also insured by progressive.

Finding out if your an uber driver could possibly save them both sides of the accident, instead of paying to fix both cars they can deny the claim, dump the liability on uber, and just not pay to fix you car.

In Florida, quite simply they have nothing to lose by asking ube/lyft if you were logged in... AND EVERYTHING TO GAIN!


----------



## observer

When you have an accident, even accidents that are not TNC related, the first question they ask you is were you driving for a TNC.


----------



## BigBadJohn

From what I've heard....they not only tell your insurance company but they tell the IRS, your ex-wife, her dog, the neighbors, and "Jimmy"...


----------



## njn

What does it matter if uber talks to your personal insurance?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

njn said:


> What does it matter if uber talks to your personal insurance?


Because a LOT of people are on a razor thin edge of having their insurance canceled if they find out.


----------



## 2Cents

They’re in the risk business. Insurance companies in Florida have resources to the let them know if you’re a fübr driver or not in order to mitigate risk, weather you report it to them or not.


----------



## islanddriver

Most states they can't just cancel you . But they don't have to renew you . And it's not fraud unless you try to put in a claim while you were online with Uber that's when it becomes fraud


----------



## 2Cents

islanddriver said:


> Most states they can't just cancel you . But they don't have to renew you . And it's not fraud unless you try to put in a claim while you were online with Uber that's when it becomes fraud


Yea because using your vehicle for commercial purposes when you stated it was for personal use is something carriers like.


----------



## Nats121

BigJohn said:


> No Uber does not take any steps to preemptively notify your insurance provider.
> 
> *HOWEVER!*
> 
> You are playing Russian Roulette.
> 
> Read any of my posts on here about insurance.
> 
> Read any of the stories of drivers who did not have the proper insurance and what happened to them.
> 
> While some may say this is harsh, *YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS TRANSPORTING PASSANGERS IF YOU DO NOT BOTHER TO TAKE THE PROPER STEPS TO DO SO, ONE OF WHICH IS ENSURE YOU HAVE THE PROPER INSURANCE.*


The pax are covered by Uber insurance regardless of whether or not the driver is properly insured.

There's no way the govt would allow Uber to operate unless they guaranteed pax will be covered.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Nats121 said:


> The pax are covered by Uber insurance regardless of whether or not the driver is properly insured.
> 
> There's no way the govt would allow Uber to operate unless they guaranteed pax will be covered.


Florida for instance requires uber to provide liability (for other cars and the passengers) regardless of whether or not the driver has ANY insurance any time they are logged in to the driver app.

So yes your right, but there is no such protection for the driver requiring uber to provide coverage for YOUR CAR!.

HOWEVER

you need to refer to this simple graphic to determine if/who will pay to fix your car.










This is LITERALLY what the WEBSITE says in pretty bold not fine print.

https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/

While you're online with Uber and before you accept a request, you are insured for your_* liability to a third party*_ if you are in an accident when you're at fault. A third party is someone other than yourself. Coverage includes your liability to pay another person's medical bills or to pay for property damage (like a damaged fence).

Coverage Limits vary by state, but are at least:


$50,000 per person/$100,000 per accident for bodily injury
$25,000 per accident for property damage
If you are not at fault, you may make a claim against their insurance. Your personal insurance policy _*may*_ also cover you in this situation. *Please check your personal coverage for more information.*

_This is REALLY blatantly clear to even an idiot that uber provides nothing to you, and that it's your responsibility to check your personal carrier. Basically this says in no uncertain terms that if you are logged in and waiting for a ping that uber won't pay *you* a single dime._

While you drive to pick up a rider after accepting a request and during an Uber trip, you are insured for three things in case of a covered accident:

*1. Third party liability coverage*
Insures bodily injuries or damages you've caused to your riders, people in other vehicles, pedestrians, or property. Coverage limits vary by state but are at least $1,000,000.

*2. Uninsured or underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage*
This insurance covers you and anyone else in your vehicle in case of an accident where another driver is at fault, but does not have sufficient insurance. This also covers hit and run accidents where the at-fault driver cannot be identified. Coverage limits vary by state, but are at least $250,000 per accident.

*3. Contingent collision and comprehensive coverage*
As* long as you maintain comprehensive and collision coverage on your personal auto insurance*, Uber's insurance will kick in and provide physical damage coverage for your car up to its actual cash value, regardless of who is at fault.

There is a $1,000 deductible that you must pay first before this coverage applies.

_When you are on an active ping, there is only one giant loopole, you must have collision/comprehensive in order to have uber pay to fix your car._


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> _When you are on an active ping, there is only one giant loopole, you must have collision/comprehensive in order to have uber pay to fix your car._


Also another thing worth noting. At no point in any of that does it say that Uber will cover bodily injury to the driver if the driver is found to be at fault for the accident (regardless of whether you have that coverage on your personal insurance policy). They will cover bodily injury to the driver only if somebody else is at fault and doesn't have adequate insurance and only if the driver was on an active ping at the time of the accident.


----------



## BigJohn

Nats121 said:


> The pax are covered by Uber insurance regardless of whether or not the driver is properly insured.
> 
> There's no way the govt would allow Uber to operate unless they guaranteed pax will be covered.


That is NOT the topic of discussion.


----------



## Nats121

BigJohn said:


> That is NOT the topic of discussion.


You're the one who incorrectly linked pax and not having proper insurance into your lecture, and the fact is whether the driver has insurance or not has no bearing on the pax. Uber covers the pax with THEIR insurance.


----------



## twnFM

BigRedDriver said:


> I have State Farm and have a Rideshare endorsement through them.


I also have SF and have ride share ins.


----------



## BigJohn

Nats121 said:


> You're the one who incorrectly linked pax and not having proper insurance into your lecture, and the fact is whether the driver has insurance or not has no bearing on the pax. Uber covers the pax with THEIR insurance.


The topic of discussion is about personal insurance being notified about doing rideshare.

I admonished the OP and everyone else that is not doing the proper due diligence in finding out what it takes to do rideshare service.

If you or anyone else is not taking the proper due diligence in preparing to transport PASSANGERS then you or anyone else have no business transporting PASSANGERS.

Taking another persons life into your hands is a major responsibility. The fact that Uber/Lyft insurance will cover the passenger no matter what is completely and utterly unrelated to the fact that YOU are responsible for being properly prepared, fully understand what is involved and have done your due diligence to handle that responsibility.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

BigJohn said:


> The topic of discussion is about personal insurance being notified about doing rideshare.
> 
> I admonished the OP and everyone else that is not doing the proper due diligence in finding out what it takes to do rideshare service.
> 
> If you or anyone else is not taking the proper due diligence in preparing to transport PASSANGERS then you or anyone else have no business transporting PASSANGERS.
> 
> Taking another persons life into your hands is a major responsibility. The fact that Uber/Lyft insurance will cover the passenger no matter what is completely and utterly unrelated to the fact that YOU are responsible for being properly prepared, fully understand what is involved and have done your due diligence to handle that responsibility.


If I lost a car to an uninsured accident I would hurt financially,

It wouldn't doom me but it would hurt bad in the pockets,

I'd probobly have to get a home equity loan to buy a new car.

How many Uber drivers would be ruined?

How many aren't just going paycheck to paycheck but cashing out daily to pay bills at the last minute or so they have gas for the next day?


----------



## twnFM

I am retired and my wife is the major bread winner. I drove U/L for a while but the wear tear wasn’t worth it. The juice just wasn’t worth the squeeze.


----------



## hanging in there

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Uber does not explicitly notify the insurance company that you are doing rideshare; however, Uber may check with your insurance company to verify that your insurance is valid. If they do that, your insurance company may put two and two together. It doesn't take a lot of deduction on their part to figure out what you're doing when they get a request from Uber to verify insurance. Somebody just has to be paying attention.
> 
> One thing to always keep in mind. Uber does not care about you. Uber doesn't care if you get in an accident and you are not covered. All Uber cares about is Uber. To that end, they attempt to comply with the local laws enough to not get sued. So it is in Uber's best interest to not set off the red flag that causes your insurance company to cancel your insurance. If they do that, then you won't be able to drive for them. They want you to be able to drive, not because they care about you in any way, but because having drivers out there is how they make money. Uber is fine with you driving without insurance, as long as they don't bare any of the liability for it.
> 
> Another thing to always keep in mind. Your insurance company does not care about you. All they care about is making money off of you. So even if they figure out that you're doing rideshare, they may not cancel your insurance immediately. Why cancel you? You're paying your bill. Then if you get in an accident, the insurance company "discovers" during its investigation that you have been doing rideshare in violation of your policy agreement and cancels your insurance retroactive to the earliest date that they can determine you were doing rideshare. That's the best kind of customer for an insurance company. You're paying your bill every month, and they don't have to cover anything if there is an accident. It's in their best interest to sit on that information until they need it to avoid paying a claim.


I had this same conversation with a car full of insurance executives from Progressive Insurance. They were attending an insurance industry seminar/convention a couple of months ago.

They said exactly what you said. In states where they do not offer "rideshare policies for Uber/Lyft", or the driver does not opt for those policies where available, it is cut-and-dried against the driver.

They said that when they are presented with a claim and the driver starts saying that he was just transporting his friends or neighbors for gas money or for free, they interview the parties separately. They said that story falls apart in 5 minutes flat, guaranteed.

They said they got bamboozled for awhile in the beginning of the "rideshare revolution" but now they are on it.

What happens next is:
1) Insurance coverage is declared void.
2) Claim is denied
3) Policy is cancelled

And no, Flo isn't going to help you, nice of a lady as she may be.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

hanging in there said:


> I had this same conversation with a car full of insurance executives from Progressive Insurance. They were attending an insurance industry seminar/convention a couple of months ago.
> 
> They said exactly what you said. In states where they do not offer "rideshare policies for Uber/Lyft", or the driver does not opt for those policies where available, it is cut-and-dried against the driver.
> 
> They said that when they are presented with a claim and the driver starts saying that he was just transporting his friends or neighbors for gas money or for free, they interview the parties separately. They said that story falls apart in 5 minutes flat, guaranteed.
> 
> They said they got bamboozled for awhile in the beginning of the "rideshare revolution" but now they are on it.
> 
> What happens next is:
> 1) Insurance coverage is declared void.
> 2) Claim is denied
> 3) Policy is cancelled
> 
> And no, Flo isn't going to help you, nice of a lady as she may be.


There is no paxhole on this planet that won't sell you out if you get into an accident.

"That's my uber driver"

And your done.


----------



## LAFusion

BigJohn said:


> No Uber does not take any steps to preemptively notify your insurance provider.
> 
> *HOWEVER!*
> 
> You are playing Russian Roulette.
> 
> Read any of my posts on here about insurance.
> 
> Read any of the stories of drivers who did not have the proper insurance and what happened to them.
> 
> While some may say this is harsh, *YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS TRANSPORTING PASSANGERS IF YOU DO NOT BOTHER TO TAKE THE PROPER STEPS TO DO SO, ONE OF WHICH IS ENSURE YOU HAVE THE PROPER INSURANCE.*


Never met another driver who has bought the coverage. So there's that.


----------



## FLKeys

LAFusion said:


> Never met another driver who has bought the coverage. So there's that.


I know many drivers that do not carry rideshare endorsements on their policy. All of them really don't have any assets to worry about losing. Personally I have a lot to lose so I carry added insurance.


----------



## NotanEmployee

i had to get a personal policy from allstate for 1 car at twice the premium of geico for 2 cars and a motorcycle just to get the $12 rider. i want to be covered in an accident and ubers insurance does NOT cover the driver. also, ever try to get insurance once you’ve been cancelled? something i never want to experience. this way im covered, my deductible is reduced, and i have piece of mind. if you are in an accident they will check to see if you do rideshare. if you do, its against your policy and they can cancel it. im not willing to risk it. uber might not go out of the wat to tell them but that wont stop them from making the request themselves.


----------



## 2Cents

In the state of Florida insurance companies are allowed to request records from companies to determine if a policy holder was engaging in “ride sharing” before paying out a claim.


----------



## islanddriver

In NY also they can


----------



## Ubermcbc

snyder1171 said:


> I just became an Uber driver over the weekend, I was told that state farm does not insure commuter vehicles or transportation vehicles. I had to give Uber my insurance card, but does Uber contact or notify my insurance company that I am using my car to deliver people from one destination to another? I spoke to an Uber contact supporter named Eve over the phone and she told me that they do not contact my insurance company, but I want to confirm this with others.


Yes they will notify your insurance company if either of your acceptance rating or cancelation goes below 100%. Beware. Now be a good ant.


----------



## littlesassy

Nats121 said:


> The pax are covered by Uber insurance regardless of whether or not the driver is properly insured.
> 
> There's no way the govt would allow Uber to operate unless they guaranteed pax will be covered.


it actually depends on different states.
and the coverage is not a lot


----------



## touberornottouber

LAFusion said:


> Never met another driver who has bought the coverage. So there's that.


I've had so many close calls and accidents in doing rideshare that I have to say you would be a fool to drive without proper insurance for any meaningful amount of time.

And, yes, I was a fool. I went about two years before getting it. I was lucky. Not even a month after I got the rideshare coverage some punk slammed into the back of my car with a scooter. The police were involved. I probably would have been OK in this particular instance and circumstance however I would have been a lot more nervous than I was about it! Before that I had so many close calls too that in looking back I see how lucky I was not to run into a problem. It's not just about how YOU drive, but also about all the other idiots out there on the road. Do you really want some hit and run driver slamming into the back of you to be the reason why you have your vehicle totaled, insurance claim denied, and a possible referral for insurance fraud? All just because some idiot hit you one day? Pay the money or quit doing rideshare.


----------



## mikes424

FLKeys said:


> I know many drivers that do not carry rideshare endorsements on their policy. All of them really don't have any assets to worry about losing. Personally I have a lot to lose so I carry added insurance.


On Illinois, and probably other states, if you are involved in an at fault accident without insurance, or the company denies the claim, and you cannot pay the damages you can get sued. If a judgement is filed against your, your driver license and possibly your plates can be suspended till payment is resolved.


----------



## Ubermcbc

mikes424 said:


> On Illinois, and probably other states, if you are involved in an at fault accident without insurance, or the company denies the claim, and you cannot pay the damages you can get sued. If a judgement is filed against your, your driver license and possibly your plates can be suspended till payment is resolved.


Hurray for the life changing $3 fare. That's why the cities made it a must thing for taxi to have full commercial insurance. Rideshare is basically a circus as drivers without much experience, have to walk on the rope, carrying pax on their shoulders. Lol.


----------



## UberBastid

Your post about a passenger having herpes and if you can get it from him is about the 
STUPIDEST post I have ever seen.

Please don't post here any more.


----------



## Jst1dreamr

snyder1171 said:


> I just became an Uber driver over the weekend, I was told that state farm does not insure commuter vehicles or transportation vehicles. I had to give Uber my insurance card, but does Uber contact or notify my insurance company that I am using my car to deliver people from one destination to another? I spoke to an Uber contact supporter named Eve over the phone and she told me that they do not contact my insurance company, but I want to confirm this with others.


I have State Farm and I have the rideshare endorsement with State Farm and it was only $20/mo. 
Now with that said, No Uber doesn't talk to your insurance UNTIL you have an accident (at fault or not) and find that you are not covered and are going to pay for the rest of your life. But you saved $20/mo.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

snyder1171 said:


> I just became an Uber driver over the weekend, I was told that state farm does not insure commuter vehicles or transportation vehicles. I had to give Uber my insurance card, but does Uber contact or notify my insurance company that I am using my car to deliver people from one destination to another? I spoke to an Uber contact supporter named Eve over the phone and she told me that they do not contact my insurance company, but I want to confirm this with others.


Your insurance company wont cover you if you get into an accident while driving for uber either. You seek a "rideshare endorsement". Stop driving immediately till you get one...


----------



## tohunt4me

snyder1171 said:


> I just became an Uber driver over the weekend, I was told that state farm does not insure commuter vehicles or transportation vehicles. I had to give Uber my insurance card, but does Uber contact or notify my insurance company that I am using my car to deliver people from one destination to another? I spoke to an Uber contact supporter named Eve over the phone and she told me that they do not contact my insurance company, but I want to confirm this with others.


Ubers insurance company now
IS MY INSURANCE COMPANY.


----------



## mbd

If you take your vehicle to your dealer for a service or to some of the oil change places , they record your mileage . Insurance company can get access to those records.😉


----------



## islanddriver

FLKeys said:


> I know many drivers that do not carry rideshare endorsements on their policy. All of them really don't have any assets to worry about losing. Personally I have a lot to lose so I carry added insurance.


in New York State you can get All-State Ins.is only $20 to $30 more a month. Just not on New York City or the five boroughs.


----------



## BigJohn

UberBastid said:


> Your post about a passenger having herpes and if you can get it from him is about the
> STUPIDEST post I have ever seen.
> 
> Please don't post here any more.


What is even more stupis is people complaining about posts made over a year ago.


----------



## 2Cents

They voluntarily share your information to the insurance companies in the state of Florida.
It’s the law.


----------



## jodos

snyder1171 said:


> I just became an Uber driver over the weekend, I was told that state farm does not insure commuter vehicles or transportation vehicles. I had to give Uber my insurance card, but does Uber contact or notify my insurance company that I am using my car to deliver people from one destination to another? I spoke to an Uber contact supporter named Eve over the phone and she told me that they do not contact my insurance company, but I want to confirm this with others.


They do not inform your insurance co., they do not have any reason to care really since your an independant contractor. State Farm & I believe Progressive do provide a special rider to your policy for ride share drivers. Good Luck,


----------



## SpinalCabbage

2Cents said:


> They voluntarily share your information to the insurance companies in the state of Florida.
> It's the law.


Same in California.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

2Cents said:


> They voluntarily share your information to the insurance companies in the state of Florida.
> It's the law.


If it's the law, then how is it voluntary?


----------



## 2Cents

It was passed so insurance companies can save money.


----------



## BigJohn

jodos said:


> They do not inform your insurance co.


You know, when you respond with an answer that has already been proven false...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

2Cents said:


> In the state of Florida insurance companies are allowed to request records from companies to determine if a policy holder was engaging in "ride sharing" before paying out a claim.





islanddriver said:


> In NY also they can


Based on what i know about this,

If i was a claim adjuster i'd make this step 2 in any car accident investigation. If there's a bigshot company i can dump liability on hiding somewhere i'd want to know about it. The difference between minimum insurance and uber's coverage is insane.

And that's before considering that discovering that someone is an uber driver can close out the claim in 30 seconds that's another reason.

Then there's the always present possibility of denying a claim completely and getting a gold star for paying out $0.00.

Yeah... sorry about your car but you were logged onto uber between 11:30 and 11:45 last night. You had the accident at 11:40 so see ya...



Launchpad McQuack said:


> If it's the law, then how is it voluntary?


It's the law that uber has to provide information about when you were logged in to any insurance company or self insured individual/entity when asked.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's the law that uber has to provide information about when you were logged in to any insurance company or self insured individual/entity when asked.


If it's required by law that they provide the information, then it's not voluntary.


----------



## 2Cents

It’s because fübr wouldn’t readily release that information. Insurance companies had other methods to obtain the information, now it’s easier for the insurance companies to obtain it.


----------



## Big Lou

snyder1171 said:


> I just became an Uber driver over the weekend, I was told that state farm does not insure commuter vehicles or transportation vehicles. I had to give Uber my insurance card, but does Uber contact or notify my insurance company that I am using my car to deliver people from one destination to another? I spoke to an Uber contact supporter named Eve over the phone and she told me that they do not contact my insurance company, but I want to confirm this with others.


How odd! I have the Auto Club for all my vehicles, but they do not insure vehicles use for rideshare so I got my U/L car insured with State Farm here in Southern California. There are lots of majors who will insure an Uber vehicle. 
As long as you're on your way to pick up a pax or actually on a ride, the Uber insurance is kicked in. When you're between rides your other insurance kicks in. In my case the Uber deductible is $1,000 (Lyft $2,500) while my Farmers is $500.00. I hear there is a rider that covers the difference between your personal insurance and U/L
In other words, if you're in an accident, your personal insurance will pay the difference with the ride share insurance. 
A forum member named *chocaholic *told me about it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Big Lou said:


> How odd! I have the Auto Club for all my vehicles, but they do not insure vehicles use for rideshare so I got my U/L car insured with State Farm here in Southern California. There are lots of majors who will insure an Uber vehicle.
> As long as you're on your way to pick up a pax or actually on a ride, the Uber insurance is kicked in. When you're between rides your other insurance kicks in. In my case the Uber deductible is $1,000 (Lyft $2,500) while my Farmers is $500.00. I hear there is a rider that covers the difference between your personal insurance and U/L
> In other words, if you're in an accident, your personal insurance will pay the difference with the ride share insurance.
> A forum member named *chocaholic *told me about it.


only side your not considering is that if your paying the deductible your insurance is going to go up, more so then the difference in deductible once you look out over the next 5 years or so.


----------



## Craigliz76

snyder1171 said:


> I just became an Uber driver over the weekend, I was told that state farm does not insure commuter vehicles or transportation vehicles. I had to give Uber my insurance card, but does Uber contact or notify my insurance company that I am using my car to deliver people from one destination to another? I spoke to an Uber contact supporter named Eve over the phone and she told me that they do not contact my insurance company, but I want to confirm this with others.





snyder1171 said:


> I just became an Uber driver over the weekend, I was told that state farm does not insure commuter vehicles or transportation vehicles. I had to give Uber my insurance card, but does Uber contact or notify my insurance company that I am using my car to deliver people from one destination to another? I spoke to an Uber contact supporter named Eve over the phone and she told me that they do not contact my insurance company, but I want to confirm this with others.


State farm does cover ..I was told they don't habe any special insurance for delivery or rides here. That you are covered under your auto insurance.


----------



## islanddriver

Craigliz76 said:


> State farm does cover ..I was told they don't habe any special insurance for delivery or rides here. That you are covered under your auto insurance.


I would double-check with state farm about you being covered. as far as I know, NO Insurance Company covers rideshare on their regular policy without a rideshare endorsement and few insurance companies have those.


----------



## observer

Craigliz76 said:


> State farm does cover ..I was told they don't habe any special insurance for delivery or rides here. That you are covered under your auto insurance.


Last I heard, and it's best if everyone gets information directly and in writing from their own insurance agent, State Farm only covers up to a set amount of miles and/or time per week. 

You also have to pay extra for this coverage.

In case of an accident, Uber/Lyft are required to divulge your TNC activities whenever asked by an insurance company.


----------



## Muzzled101

FLKeys said:


> Not all companies offer rideshare in all states. Most companies offer rideshare in some states.
> 
> Keep in mind if you do not have a rideshare endorsement and you have an accident your company can cancel your policy at midnight the day before the accident. In that case your car would also no longer be covered under Uber's policy.
> 
> I drove for Uber for 3 days (12 hours) without rideshare insurance. I wanted to make sure it was something I was going to continue with before I purchased rideshare insurance.


When you are in your way to pick up a passenger and when the passenger is in your vehicle Uber does cover you in case of a accident. Uber does not cover you when the app is on and you are not on your way to pick up a rider. This is where paying for gap insurance would be beneficial. If you do not want to get gap insurance in my advice is pull over stop your vehicle (zero chance to be in at fault accident). Then turn the app on and wait for next rider. Without gap insurance it would be quite dangerous to be driving around with Ride share app on and not on the way to pick up a rider. Doesn’t matter if you were insurance cancels you because you were in an accident. Uber insurance will cover abet at the state minimum and $2,500 deductible. I do highly recommend getting gap insurance


----------



## NGOwner

Muzzled101 said:


> When you are in your way to pick up a passenger and when the passenger is in your vehicle Uber does cover you in case of a accident. Uber does not cover you when the app is on and you are not on your way to pick up a rider. This is where paying for gap insurance would be beneficial. If you do not want to get gap insurance in my advice is pull over stop your vehicle (zero chance to be in at fault accident). Then turn the app on and wait for next rider. Without gap insurance it would be quite dangerous to be driving around with Ride share app on and not on the way to pick up a rider. Doesn’t matter if you were insurance cancels you because you were in an accident. Uber insurance will cover abet at the state minimum and $2,500 deductible. I do highly recommend getting gap insurance


So much is wrong in this post.

1) Uber/Lyft does cover you in Phase 1. State minimims for liability. There is no Comp/Collision coverage from Uber/Lyft in Phase 1. Ever. You have Comp/Collision ONLY if you have a Rideshare Rider on your personal policy. Only your personal policy (with a ridershare rider) is in force for Comp/Collision during this phase.

2) Uber/Lyft does cover you in Phase 2/3. $1M liability. There is no Comp/Collision UNLESS you have a Rideshare Rider on your personal policy. If you have this Rideshare Rider on your personal policy, you are covered by Uber/Lyft's Comp/Collision and subject to Uber/Lyft's Comp/Collision deductable. Uber/Lyfts's Comp/Collision deductable is currently at $2500 per accident unless a) you have bought the deductable down (only available through Uber), or b) your personal policy (with the rideshare rider) makes up the difference between Uber'Lyft's deductable and your personal policy's deductable (for example, Allstate does this).

3) Gap insurance is something different entirely. Gap insurance is something you can buy for the time when your finanaced car is underwater during the first few years. If you total your brand new financed car, it is going to be worth less than the note on the car. You get $35K for the totaled car, yet you owe $42k on the note. Guess what, bucco! You're still on the hook for the $7k difference between the value of the totaled car, and the note on the totaled car. Gap Insurance pays that off.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Muzzled101

snyder1171 said:


> I just became an Uber driver over the weekend, I was told that state farm does not insure commuter vehicles or transportation vehicles. I had to give Uber my insurance card, but does Uber contact or notify my insurance company that I am using my car to deliver people from one destination to another? I spoke to an Uber contact supporter named Eve over the phone and she told me that they do not contact my insurance company, but I want to confirm this with others.


Cooper does not inform your insurance company probably because they want maximum profits and to do so it may stop you from making that money. Having said that, your personal insurance company will at some point check to see if I are you are using vehicle for rideshare. They may cancel you if you are or they may offer you gap insurance. But remember you are not insured by your insurance company or the ride share insurance company while the app is on and you are not picking somebody up or have passengers in the car


----------



## Muzzled101

NGOwner said:


> So much is wrong in this post.
> 
> 1) Uber/Lyft does cover you in Phase 1. State minimims for liability. There is no Comp/Collision coverage from Uber/Lyft in Phase 1. Ever. You have Comp/Collision ONLY if you have a Rideshare Rider on your personal policy. Only your personal policy (with a ridershare rider) is in force for Comp/Collision during this phase.
> 
> 2) Uber/Lyft does cover you in Phase 2/3. $1M liability. There is no Comp/Collision UNLESS you have a Rideshare Rider on your personal policy. If you have this Rideshare Rider on your personal policy, you are covered by Uber/Lyft's Comp/Collision and subject to Uber/Lyft's Comp/Collision deductable. Uber/Lyfts's Comp/Collision deductable is currently at $2500 per accident unless a) you have bought the deductable down (only available through Uber), or b) your personal policy (with the rideshare rider) makes up the difference between Uber'Lyft's deductable and your personal policy's deductable (for example, Allstate does this).
> 
> 3) Gap insurance is something different entirely. Gap insurance is something you can buy for the time when your finanaced car is underwater during the first few years. If you total your brand new financed car, it is going to be worth less than the note on the car. You get $35K for the totaled car, yet you owe $42k on the note. Guess what, bucco! You're still on the hook for the $7k difference between the value of the totaled car, and the note on the totaled car. Gap Insurance pays that off.
> 
> [NG]Owner


1 million liability during phase 2 and three? I’ve looked and looked I do not see that. In New York State Uber covers state minimum


----------



## NGOwner

Took me all of twelve seconds:



https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/



[NG]Owner


----------



## Muzzled101

NGOwner said:


> Took me all of twelve seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/
> 
> 
> 
> [NG]Owner


What you don’t know you don’t know until you know it


----------



## Alantc

If you get in an accident do you have to report it to uber


----------

